# needle valves & up atomizers



## pauld (3 Jul 2010)

hi im a newbie can anyone tell me where i can buy a needle valve and a up atomizer in the uk ive been trawling the net for ages .


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Jul 2010)

Needle valve from aqua essentials the up atomiser has only been seen
On eBay from hong kong so far untill a uk supplier
Starts supplying this is the only source


----------



## pauld (3 Jul 2010)

cor not at that price lol


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Jul 2010)

have a look on ebay
the same seller as the up atomiser does them as well i think


----------



## pauld (4 Jul 2010)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Needle valve from aqua essentials the up atomiser has only been seen
> On eBay from hong kong so far untill a uk supplier
> Starts supplying this is the only source


that is so exspensive Â£25 for a needle valve i cant believe no one in england sells up atomizers or needle valves if i  was to buy say a dozen of each from hong kong would anyone be intrested in buying any off me ?


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jul 2010)

Hi
I wouldn't bother purchasing needle valves from China or Hong Kong.
There not up to the job.
There is a UK based company in Glasgow that does Needle Valves,Ive had good advise on these from one of the members here.
Look at this topic/post 
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=11986
hoggie


----------



## arty (4 Jul 2010)

99% wherever go just see all HK imports, not only chem and electronic, all toys and plastic things but also some food products.
I looking Tv programm 2 months ago where cheap sugar come from CH to UE, there in one ship room together with toxic chemicalys and sugar simply suck up nutrients via wet air.
My neighbour guy think too is very good if can buy so many cheap things from CH, but his don't understund with all this things we lost our economy, jobs.
How people don't understund, our European economic go down with all this Import.
 We can make in EU better quality and wake up our economy.
And wil be job for people more, manufacturing e.g., higher wage. And if i can get higher wage then logicaly i preffer European made and totaly refuse CH HK.
I can't believe this import will be neverending.
Ok, i understund 30% limit on CH import, but not 99% import off all , or simply there a lot realy high coruption in CH interests  in EU governments.
I simply wonder and i don't understund.

Best Regards,


----------



## pauld (4 Jul 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I wouldn't bother purchasing needle valves from China or Hong Kong.
> There not up to the job.
> There is a UK based company in Glasgow that does Needle Valves,Ive had good advise on these from one of the members here.
> ...


that is a brilliant find hogan you are a super star havent had the time to search there whole site yet but sure you must be able to buy the push fit fittings off of them to thanks again i didnt want to spend money abroad well done again .


----------



## pauld (4 Jul 2010)

ok needle valves and non return valve sorted how about up atomizers ? anyone had any luck finding them in uk ? for the guy who wernt sure wat i ment i will post a link in a mo for hong kong ones im sure someone must know somewhere in the uk to buy them .


----------



## pauld (4 Jul 2010)

as promised
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 25574383e5


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jul 2010)

pauld said:
			
		

> as promised
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 25574383e5



Hi Pauld
What about this here  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Marine-F ... 5d298c35fa
Sent from UK seems very similar.It is for external use although it can be used within the aquarium.
I think   
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jul 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> pauld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GHNelson (4 Jul 2010)

pauld said:
			
		

> ok needle valves and non return valve sorted how about up atomizers ? anyone had any luck finding them in uk ? for the guy who wernt sure wat i ment i will post a link in a mo for hong kong ones im sure someone must know somewhere in the uk to buy them .



Pauld remember you will need stiffer Co2 tubing into the push fit connections so there is no leaks.
Can you post your out comes regarding the needle/check valves as it helps anyone who is interested in setting up their own pressurised Co2 system.
hoggie


----------



## giwight (5 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I too have been looking at these up atomisers as a way of keeping as much equipment as possible out of the tank. Has anyone got any experience of these? and do they produce a fine mist of bubbles or fully dissolve the Co2?

I had also been considering an external reactor but reading this forum I now have my doubts as it would seem fully dissolved Co2 is not as beneficial as fine bubbles for plant uptake.

Your comments and observations will be much appreciated.

Regards
George


----------



## pauld (5 Jul 2010)

no problem george will post out come of non return and needle valve will be ordering comeing weekend .


----------



## pauld (5 Jul 2010)

thanks hogan spos that will work well it must they sell it just seems wierd pumping co2 into a filter just wondering what it will come out the spray bar like and will it make my filter sound like its got air in like when you first prime it .


----------



## Nelson (5 Jul 2010)

pauld said:
			
		

> just seems wierd pumping co2 into a filter just wondering what it will come out the spray bar like and will it make my filter sound like its got air in like when you first prime it .


most people ignore the instructions and fit it to the outlet pipe/hose   .


----------



## pauld (5 Jul 2010)

going to sound thick now neil how do you do it ? i can only see one hose conection so it cant go in line do you meen do away with the spray bar whats behind the strainer thing if you take it off ?


----------



## Nelson (5 Jul 2010)

it goes inline.the bottom grill bit comes off   .


----------



## Nelson (5 Jul 2010)

have a read of this thread,
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8959


----------



## giwight (5 Jul 2010)

Thanks Paul,

I've used Airline Pnumatics for non aquatic gear, they're good and fast.

What regulator are you going to use with up atomiser as from what I can see you need to be able to adjust the output pressure to 1.7 bar or above.

Regards
George


----------



## pauld (6 Jul 2010)

i was thinking about useing something like this so getting 1.7 bar plus will be no problem 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-GAS-REGULATOR ... 483b1df0b5


----------



## giwight (7 Jul 2010)

Hi Paul,

After going round in circles for some time, I have finally made a decision and ordered the UP Aqua 16/22 atomiser from Aquarium HK and an adjustable regulator, solenoid and accessories from Lunapet in Germany, links below:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200339728503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200339728557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Not a bad price for the regulator Â£43 with 14.50 Euros delivery, now I just need to get some FE's before they arrive.

I'm still trying to track down a supplier for the Boyu atomiser which has been reviewed on the forum.

Regards
George


----------



## pauld (7 Jul 2010)

tell you what ive just found george and a uk supplier .
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator-Dua ... 4aa222ac41
has anyone got one of these ?


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2010)

giwight said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> I'm still trying to track down a supplier for the Boyu atomiser which has been reviewed on the forum.
> 
> ...


can't see the boyu on ebay anymore  :? .
but Hoggies link is excactly the same as the boyu,except the price   .

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Marine-F ... 5d298c35fa

i've tried both and think the UP atomizer is better though   .
but thats just my opinion.


----------



## giwight (7 Jul 2010)

Paul,

Be careful, it looks like Aquarium HK have opened a shop on ebay.co.uk, they will still be shipping from Hong Kong!

Nelson,

Thanks for the link, at that price it has to be worth a try although it looks a little different from the Boyu that was reviewed.

Regards

George


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2010)

giwight said:
			
		

> Paul,
> Nelson,
> 
> Thanks for the link, at that price it has to be worth a try although it looks a little different from the Boyu that was reviewed.
> ...



the grill bit comes off and people use it inline on the filter output   .

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Marine-F ... 5d298c35fa

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_TzITsl7rB8c/S ... 2_diff.jpg


----------



## giwight (8 Jul 2010)

Neil,

Thanks for the link, I've just ordered one.

Regards
George


----------

